# Edge hardware failure



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

*Please note that this is my THIRD replacement unit from TiVo, this one being in a retail box, not an exchange/refurb. *
Someone, PLEASE try to help me with this.
I posted in an earlier thread, but based on a suggestion from another forum member am now starting a far more specific one.
This problem appears unique to the Edge made by ARRIS. I have yet to read of anyone else with this exact issue, although I note some people mentioning "fatal errors" etc.
I get NO error.
I plug in the box to the wall outlet (per TiVo t/s no UPS etc. to start with). I see THREE LIGHTS on the front blink on then off. A steady green light follows and then starts blinking. The TiVo logo with "Starting up" then comes on. Next, the light stops blinking. My Samsung TV indicates no input signal. The unit never comes up again. There is NO error message, no indication that anything's wrong.
The only other thing to report: If I aim my remote at the unit and press a button, I can see the amber light on the front of the unit record the keypress. Otherwise, it's 100% dead. Remember, this is unit THREE like this in a row. Same symptoms.
I also ran an extension cord to an outlet powered by a different breaker in my house in case the outlet was responsible in some way, and used a different Arris 30W power supply that came in the retail box (the other one was supplied with the exchange for my Bolt).
SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME. Thank you.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

LJayBronxNY said:


> *Please note that this is my THIRD replacement unit from TiVo, this one being in a retail box, not an exchange/refurb. *
> Someone, PLEASE try to help me with this.
> I posted in an earlier thread, but based on a suggestion from another forum member am now starting a far more specific one.
> This problem appears unique to the Edge made by ARRIS. I have yet to read of anyone else with this exact issue, although I note some people mentioning "fatal errors" etc.
> ...


people are trying to help you in the post you made on the other thread

Quality control issues?


----------



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

pfiagra said:


> people are trying to help you in the post you made on the other thread
> 
> Quality control issues?


Not only trying but actually doing so. I apologize for the newer one but the headline seemed more compelling given that I was now on my third unit!!!! 
The problem is solved in the "Quality control issues?" thread. It's more of an indictment of sloppy troubleshooting by the tech support people. Apparently this unit did not get along with my HDMI cable that had been connected for the past 3 years to my Bolt. Worse, the problem masked itself because the cable did appear to work in that it showed "Starting up" but then nothing else. 
Thanks to all for helping.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Have you tried a different TV or computer monitor? And other HDMI cable(s)?


Fixed in the other thread. Aren't multiple threads fun?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Fixed in the other thread. Aren't multiple threads fun?


Deleted; thanks.


----------

